# EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

(Sockel 775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) 

Bei Caseking soll er ab 15.09 erhältlich sein.

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand (Sockel 775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000042) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich dachte, der sollte noch im August kommen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Kannst ihn dir ja vorbestellen, dann bist du einer der ersten die ihn haben.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich bins mir auch am überlegen jetzt vorbestellen oder nicht!? hmmm


----------



## Phil_5 (8. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Verdammt, da stand doch immer 20.8 -.-

EKL hat gesagt, dass das Ding Anfang/Mitte September bei den Händlern sein sollte. 
Ich hab aber keine Lust hier einen Intel boxed zu montieren bis das Ding endlich da ist


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

So wies aus sieht wirds wohl erst 15.09, sofern Caseking recht behält.


----------



## eVoX (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Von nen Brocken auf den umzusteigen wird wohl nicht viel Sinn machen, daher bleibt der Brocken noch eine Weile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich denn auch nur haben, weil der gut ins Konzept passt.
Der Clockner reicht von der Leistung sowieso.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Werd ihn mir wahrscheinlich auch kaufen, muß vorher nur noch mein Lian-Li V350b umbauen.


----------



## eVoX (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denn auch nur haben, weil der gut ins Konzept passt.



Zum Glück hab ich mit sowas nicht zu kämpfen, bei mir kommt das rein was gut ist, Konzept und Optik spielen keine große Rolle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



eVoX schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich mit sowas nicht zu kämpfen, bei mir kommt das rein was gut ist, Konzept und Optik spielen keine große Rolle.


 
In diesem Falle passen aber Konzept, Optik und Leistung gut zusammen.


----------



## nyso (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Also hübsch ist er ja, das muss man ihm lassen^^ Ich bleibe aber trotzdem bei meinem Black-IFX 14


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie der abschneiden wird. Ich habe auch gedacht das der im August kommt.


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

da gabs n video mit vergleichswerten in sachen kühlleistung. verglichen wurde mit dem mugen 2 und dem, ich glaube das war n xigmatek achilles. da war die nordwand der sieger, nen ifx 14 oder den megahalems wird er aber nicht schlagen denk ich


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es EKL darum ging.
Das Teil wird sich hauptsächlich wegen der Optik verkaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es EKL darum ging.
> Das Teil wird sich hauptsächlich wegen der Optik verkaufen.


 
Ich denke trotzdem, dass er besser ist als der Clockner und wenn man bedenkt, wie knapp der Clockner hinter IFX und Megahalems in der aktuellen PCGH Extended platziert ist, dann kann es schon eng werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Gerade für AMD-User wird das Teil interessanter sein, als der Megahalems oder IFX.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Fadi schrieb:


> Gerade für AMD-User wird das Teil interessanter sein, als der Megahalems oder IFX.


 
Wieso?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Weil er auf der Unterseite plan ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Fadi schrieb:


> Weil er auf der Unterseite plan ist.


 
Jo, ist er, schon deshalb hat er die deutlich bessere Leistung ab Werk. 
Aber was hat dsa mit AMD zu tun?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Weil die Phenom2 Heatspreader plan sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Fadi schrieb:


> Weil die Phenom2 Heatspreader plan sind.


 
War bei meinem Q9450 aber auch so.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich dachte die C2Q wären konkav?


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Die schiefen HS bei Intel waren bestimmt auch nicht gewollt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



riedochs schrieb:


> Die schiefen HS bei Intel waren bestimmt auch nicht gewollt.


 
Das schätze ich mal. 
Mein Q9450 war OK, hab aber auch schon Q9550 gesehen, die das nicht waren, da musste man dann mit WLP ausgleichen.
Was nicht gerade förderlich für die Übertaktungsfähigkeit war.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Das sollte ich bei meinem vielleicht mal kontrollieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Fadi schrieb:


> Das sollte ich bei meinem vielleicht mal kontrollieren.


 
Würde ich mal machen, du verschenkst Leistung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Das könnte eventuell meine hohen Temps erklären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Wie sehen die denn aus und welchen Kühler benutzt du?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Noctua C12P 
Bei 3,21GHz hab ich ca. 73°C.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Das ist heftig.
Dann gönn dir mal den Nordwand, der reißt eine Menge raus.


----------



## CrashStyle (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ja das ist schon einbisschen hoch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich habe den Clockner jetzt drauf, aber ich will 34 statt 36° Idle haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Werd ihn mir eh zulegen, muß vorher noch mein Case umbauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Fadi schrieb:


> Werd ihn mir eh zulegen, muß vorher noch mein Case umbauen.


 
Wieso?
Passt er sonst nicht rein?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Das NT muß wo anders hin, sonst müsste ich die Nordwand da rein pflanzen.


----------



## namoet (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe den Clockner jetzt drauf, aber ich will 34 statt 36° Idle haben.



mit was liest du deine temps aus? speedfan? ich hab mit dem clockner 30° im idle (speedfan core)...mit enermax magma @5v


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



namoet schrieb:


> mit was liest du deine temps aus? speedfan? ich hab mit dem clockner 30° im idle (speedfan core)...mit enermax magma @5v


 
Core Temp und Everest.
Welche CPU hast du drauf?


----------



## namoet (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Core Temp und Everest.
> Welche CPU hast du drauf?



hab auch den phenomII 940 (s. sig ) mit core temp hab ich aber auch atm ca. 30°. mein gehäuse ist aber auch "gut" belüftet (2*120 vorne rein, 250 seite rein, 120 hinten raus). deine hohen temps wundern mich schon. hab zudem k10 stat laufen (800mhz 1,0v für idle).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



namoet schrieb:


> hab auch den phenomII 940 (s. sig ) mit core temp hab ich aber auch atm ca. 30°. mein gehäuse ist aber auch "gut" belüftet (2*120 vorne rein, 250 seite rein, 120 hinten raus). deine hohen temps wundern mich schon. hab zudem k10 stat laufen (800mhz 1,0v für idle).


 
Ich rede aber vom 955 auf dem Crosshair 3 Formula.


----------



## namoet (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede aber vom 955 auf dem Crosshair 3 Formula.



steht aber nicht in deiner sig  da haste noch den 940er drin. oc? kein k10 stat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



namoet schrieb:


> steht aber nicht in deiner sig  da haste noch den 940er drin. oc? kein k10 stat?


 
Richtig, die Sig wird erst dann aktuallisiert, wenn das CIIIF fertig ist, ist es aber noch nicht, weil der Nordwand noch nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## Phace1981 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Warte auch schon ganz sehnsüchtig auf den Kühler.... da muss ich eben noch weitere 2 Wochen länger darauf warten 

Hier ein Review, wo er mit dem Achilles, Mugen 2 und Hammer vergliechen wird


----------



## namoet (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, die Sig wird erst dann aktuallisiert, wenn das CIIIF fertig ist, ist es aber noch nicht, weil der Nordwand noch nicht lieferbar ist.



oki doki. wünsch dir viel spass mit deinen teilen. hast ja ne gute wahl getroffen *neid*


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



namoet schrieb:


> oki doki. wünsch dir viel spass mit deinen teilen. hast ja ne gute wahl getroffen *neid*


 
Die Grafikkarte ist auch noch nicht fix, entweder warte ich mit einer kleinen GTS 250 auf DX11 Karten oder ich hole mir eine fette GTX bla bla und pfeif auf GT300. 
Ach ja, im Idle 36° unter Last 40°. 
Bei 4,14GHz im Idle 46° unter Last 55°.


----------



## namoet (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte ist auch noch nicht fix, entweder warte ich mit einer kleinen GTS 250 auf DX11 Karten oder ich hole mir eine fette GTX bla bla und pfeif auf GT300.



ich brauch auch mal wieder ein graka update. ich wart aber lieber auf die dx11 karten, eilt bei mir nicht so. obwohl die preise momentan ja sehr verlockend sind



> Ach ja, im Idle 36° unter Last 40°.
> Bei 4,14GHz im Idle 46° unter Last 55°.



hört sich doch schon viel besser an  sehr gute werte, vor allem oc. miit meinem "billig" board kann ich leider nicht weit übertakten (ohne vcore erhöhung 3,4...mit 3,6 ), leistung reicht mir aber trotzdem


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



namoet schrieb:


> ich brauch auch mal wieder ein graka update. ich wart aber lieber auf die dx11 karten, eilt bei mir nicht so. obwohl die preise momentan ja sehr verlockend sind


 
Da DX11 Games eh sehr rar gesät oder nicht verfügbar sein werden, dachte ich daran, den GT300 Chip zu überspringen.
Mal gucken.



namoet schrieb:


> hört sich doch schon viel besser an  sehr gute werte, vor allem oc. miit meinem "billig" board kann ich leider nicht weit übertakten (ohne vcore erhöhung 3,4...mit 3,6 ), leistung reicht mir aber trotzdem


 
Das CIIIF bietet OC Möglichkeiten, die ich so noch nicht gesehen habe und endlich hat Asus das LCD Poster etwas überarbeitet.
Ist schon ein sahnemäßiges Board, das sollte erst mal eine Weile reichen.


----------



## Prinzpaddy (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

_Cool
wieviel soll der nordwand denn kosten?
und wie laut soll er sein?
_


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Rund 45-49€. Er wird nicht lauter sein als andere Kühler von Alpenföhn zuvor.


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Rund 45-49€. Er wird nicht lauter sein als andere Kühler von Alpenföhn zuvor.



Aber hoffentlich leiser


----------



## Prinzpaddy (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

_Hab grade ma bei Caseking geguckt dasteht er für 50€ drin!!
und als lautstärke is 21 dbA angegeben!!_


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



riedochs schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich leiser


 
Welcher Alpenföhn ist denn laut?



Prinzpaddy schrieb:


> _Hab grade ma bei Caseking geguckt dasteht er für 50€ drin!!_
> _und als lautstärke is 21 dbA angegeben!!_


 
Der Preis ist Wunschdenken bei Caseking, warte mal ein paar Tage ab, dann geht er auf 45 runter.


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich fand den Luefter vom Brocken laut. Bin halt passiv gewoehnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich fand den Luefter vom Brocken laut. Bin halt passiv gewoehnt.


 
Ist auch so'n PWM Schrott, der Clockner ist leise.
Ansonsten einfach einen 800rpm Lüfter draufmachen, dann ist immer Ruhe im Case.


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Gar kein Luefter drauf machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



riedochs schrieb:


> Gar kein Luefter drauf machen.


 
Ginge auch, aber nur ohne OC und mit guten Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## eVoX (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich fand den Luefter vom Brocken laut.



Das war der allerdings, der wurde auch schnell von mir getauscht.


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Passiv ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur mit CPUs mit max 65W moeglich. Ich werde mir den Nordwand auch anschauen auf Tauglichkeit fuer passiven Betrieb.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

moin,

der nordwand kühler ist für passiv betrieb viel zu eng gebaut, ausserdem wurde der doch schon in den weiten des internets gebencht.
6°C kühler als ein brocken, der wiederum 6°C kühler als ein groß clockner ist.

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand - Review (Exklusiv) - Overview - GAMER-network
^
hier ist nen review.

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Danke für das Review.


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> der nordwand kühler ist für passiv betrieb viel zu eng gebaut, ausserdem wurde der doch schon in den weiten des internets gebencht.
> 6°C kühler als ein brocken, der wiederum 6°C kühler als ein groß clockner ist.
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Bilder soanschaue, haste recht. Wird nix mit passiv damit. Muss ich doch bei meinem Ninja CU bleiben.


----------



## Baker79 (11. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Der Vergleichstest aus xXxatrush1987 Link hängt aber etwas. Die haben da auf jedem Kühler nen anderen (wohl den originalen) Lüfter drauf, also nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Baker79 schrieb:


> Der Vergleichstest aus xXxatrush1987 Link hängt aber etwas. Die haben da auf jedem Kühler nen anderen (wohl den originalen) Lüfter drauf, also nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


 
Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Welchen, wenn nicht den dazu gehörigen Lüfter sollten sie dann verbauen?


----------



## Baker79 (11. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

naja, um richtige Direktvergleiche aufstellen zu wollen, würd ich auf jedem Kühler den selben Lüfter verwenden. Um Unterschiede bezüglich der "Windstärke" schon von vornherein auszuschliessen. Wenn ich meinen Gelid Silent12 PWM manuell auf 1000U/min runterdrehe, wird der Prozzi auch wärmer, als wenn der Lüfter mit 1500U/min dreht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Wenn du einen Lüfter kaufst, dann testest du ihn ja mit dem Lüfter, der verbaut ist.
Oder musst einen kaufen, wenn keiner dabei ist.
Ich würde eher sagen, dass es das Bild verfälscht, wenn man überall einen 10.000rpm Papst raufbauen würde.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (11. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Irgendwie klarer Fall von "Voll auf die Fresse gefallen mit HDC...."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Irgendwie klarer Fall von "Voll auf die Fresse gefallen mit HDC...."



moin,

ja wer mit der nordwand nen phenom oder nen core2duo kühlt ist eh bescheuert.
das ist nur was für transistor und hitze monster wie I5 und I7 da kann er dann auch seine performance ausfahren, die er dann aber auch braucht.

mfg


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (11. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Gugg oben, auch der i7 berührt die äußeren Pipes nur knapp nen Millimeter . Da kann die CPU heizen wie sie will, die Hitze kommt nicht an die äußeren 2 Pipes =/


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Naja, wenn das so ist, dann wirds bei mir wohl der Trueblack.


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Irgendwie klarer Fall von "Voll auf die Fresse gefallen mit HDC...."



hast genau Abmaße oder ne Quelle woher du das hast?

wenns stimmt, hast natürli recht, dass die 2 äußeren net viel bringen, aber ein ganz wenig sicher


----------



## 4clocker (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



> Irgendwie klarer Fall von "Voll auf die Fresse gefallen mit HDC...."


Das Bild kann ganz und gar nicht stimmen! 

Der Kühler hat 5*8 Millimeter Heatpipes = über 40 Millimeter breite.
Nach dem Bild dürfte ein Quadcore also nur ca 24 Millimeter groß sein.
Ein Sockel 775 Prozessor ist aber ca 36x36 Millimeter groß...das heißt es liegen doch alle Heatpipes auf dem Spreader auf und beim 1366 wirds dann wohl genau passen.



> ja wer mit der nordwand nen phenom oder nen core2duo kühlt ist eh bescheuert.
> das ist nur was für transistor und hitze monster wie I5 und I7 da kann er dann auch seine performance ausfahren, die er dann aber auch braucht.


Soso, du hast wohl noch nie nen Core2 oder Quadcore richtig übertaktet...denn dann wüsstest du was wirklich "bescheuert" ist!


----------



## nyso (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ein Phenom II auf 3,8GHz ist jetzt kein Transistor- und Hitzemonster oder was?


----------



## Baker79 (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Doch schon, aber wie man an Tommy's Bild recht gut sehen kann, sind die 2 äusseren Heatpipes für die Katze. 4 zentrierte Pipes hätten es da auch getan und man könnte den Kühler brauchbar nutzen.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. August 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> hast genau Abmaße oder ne Quelle woher du das hast?
> 
> wenns stimmt, hast natürli recht, dass die 2 äußeren net viel bringen, aber ein ganz wenig sicher




Quelle? Die Quelle bin ich, ich hab die CPUs da drangehalten, angezeichnet und Foto gemacht ^^



4clocker schrieb:


> Das Bild kann ganz und gar nicht stimmen!
> 
> Der Kühler hat 5*8 Millimeter Heatpipes = über 40 Millimeter breite.
> Nach dem Bild dürfte ein Quadcore also nur ca 24 Millimeter groß sein.
> Ein Sockel 775 Prozessor ist aber ca 36x36 Millimeter groß...das heißt es liegen doch alle Heatpipes auf dem Spreader auf und beim 1366 wirds dann wohl genau passen.



Die GANZ CPU ist 37mm...........der Heatspreader selbst IST auch nur 24mm

Das Bild stimmt schon, bin nicht zu blöd um einen Wärmeleitpasteabdruck in PS zu umfahren 

Edit: Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Die GANZ CPU ist 37mm...........der Heatspreader selbst IST auch nur 24mm
> 
> Das Bild stimmt schon, bin nicht zu blöd um einen Wärmeleitpasteabdruck in PS zu umfahren
> 
> Edit: Sry, Doppelpost



alles klar, ich wollt dir e nix unterstellen und Bilder gibs halt viele im I-Net

so ises natürli keine gute Lösung für die momentanen CPUs


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Kein Problem, war noch net ganz munter um 9 und bisschen genervt ^^. Werd heute übrigens zum Testen anfangen, 2. Rechner läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil_5 (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Kein Problem, war noch net ganz munter um 9 und bisschen genervt ^^. Werd heute übrigens zum Testen anfangen, 2. Rechner läuft



Gut gut ich bin nämlich im Moment zwischen 3 Kühlern hin und her gerissen:
1; Thermalright true black
2; Prolimatech Megahalems 
3; Nordwand


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Stehe alle 3 hier im Regal


----------



## Phil_5 (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Stehe alle 3 hier im Regal


 
Dan freu ich mich mal auf einen umfangreichen Test und bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Megahalems steckt grad drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Megahalems steckt grad drin


 
Du Ferkel.


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du Ferkel.



Was du wieder denkst.


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Meine Nordwand ist gerade angekommen und ich muss sagen, sehr cooles Teil. Wartet meinen Test ab.


----------



## Phil_5 (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



xTc schrieb:


> Meine Nordwand ist gerade angekommen und ich muss sagen, sehr cooles Teil. Wartet meinen Test ab.



Wen muss man den hier bestechen das man immer an die neuesten Teile rankommt ?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Uarghs, ich glaub ich muss an meinen Testsettings arbeiten, mit Dual 12V Luffis schon verdammt hohe Temps beim Megahalems Oo


----------



## Myar (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Phil_5 schrieb:


> Wen muss man den hier bestechen das man immer an die neuesten Teile rankommt ?



Das wüsst ich auch mal gern Oo


----------



## CrashStyle (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



xTc schrieb:


> Meine Nordwand ist gerade angekommen und ich muss sagen, sehr cooles Teil. Wartet meinen Test ab.



Warte auf einen sehr schönen test XTC


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



xTc schrieb:


> Meine Nordwand ist gerade angekommen und ich muss sagen, sehr cooles Teil. Wartet meinen Test ab.



Mach mal! Bin schon gespannt auf deinen test 

Kann ja nur gut werden!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Nordwand drin 

Gleich wissn wir (oder eher ich ) wie er sich gegen den Megahalems schlägt


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Na wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Naumo (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

und was sagt er


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Nicht so gut wie viele erhofft haben ^^


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Zahlen, Daten , Fakten?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Wenn das Review on is


----------



## Phil_5 (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

besser, gleich od. schlechter wie der Megahalems (soviel kannst du ja schonmal verraten)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

schlechter....


----------



## nyso (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Da brauchst du doch gar nicht fragen. 100% schlechter als Megahalems und IFX-14. Garantiert mindestens 3-4° unterschied.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

das denke ich auch...


----------



## CrashStyle (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Nordwand sich in der Praxis schlägt.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

wann  os denn nun der test online??


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Du weist schon, dass ich hier 10 Kühler rumliegen hab und die alle jeweils mit einem und mit zwei Lüfter durchtesten muss bei 100%, 70% und 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit? Das dauert halt ne Weile


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

ohh das mit 10 Kühlern wusste ich nich.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Soll ja auch gute Vergleichswerte haben


----------



## nyso (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Gut Ding will Weile haben! Oder auch, Alles Gute braucht seine Zeit. Also mach es ja ordentlich, immerhin werden von deinem Review Kaufentscheidungen abhängen^^


----------



## Naumo (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

bin mal gespannt
am interessantesten wäre auch ein vgl. zwischen core2 und i7 wegen der größeren IHS


----------



## Myar (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Huhu

Also was mich am meisten beim Nordwand interessiert ist neben Leistung/Lautstärke, ob dieser Kühler im Gegensatz zum Brocken auch so auf AM2+ Boards montiert werden kann, dass der Lüfter nach hinten aus dem gehäuse pustet. Also ganz allgemein Befestigung. Aber wie ich grad in deinem Sysprofile Profil sehe, hast nen Intel System.. hm schade ^^
Oder hast zufällig auch nen AMD System da?


----------



## xTc (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Myar schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Also was mich am meisten beim Nordwand interessiert ist neben Leistung/Lautstärke, ob dieser Kühler im Gegensatz zum Brocken auch so auf AM2+ Boards montiert werden kann, dass der Lüfter nach hinten aus dem gehäuse pustet.



Ja, kannst den Kühler so montieren, das er hinten aus dem Case rauspustet. Also parallel zu den Speicherbänken.


Gruß


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Der bläst nach hinten auf AMD


----------



## Myar (13. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Super danke für die Antwort! Das Teil ist dann ja so gut wie gekauft 
So gut wie, mal gucken was bei Tommys Review noch raus kommt 
*gespannt ist*


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Du weist schon, dass ich hier 10 Kühler rumliegen hab und die alle jeweils mit einem und mit zwei Lüfter durchtesten muss bei 100%, 70% und 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit? Das dauert halt ne Weile



Viel Spass


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Schaut schon aus wie ein Monster wird aber nicht so eins sein decke ich mal !


----------



## hot6boy (16. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

welcher kühler isn besser? also leise und gute kühlleistung.....der Zalman 9700LED oder dieser Alpenfön ich hab den Zalman mal geholt weil ich dachte 100% Kupfer muss das beste sein.....


----------



## Naumo (16. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

die zalman waren mal gut.. jedoch machts langsam aber sicher das brett kaputt wegen dem gewicht... der megahlems wäre die bessere wahl gewesen auch wegen dem lärm


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Denke man muss einfach nur den Test abwarten, aber glaube, dass der größte Konkurrent der Megahalems sein wird


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (16. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Dauert leider noch 2-3 Tage länger, hab teilweise recht komische Ergebnisse bekommen (vorallem im 2 Lüfter Betrieb) bei einigen Kühlern und mach grad die Durchläufe neu. Für die Raumtemp nehm ich auch nimmer die Aquaero sondern nen viel genaueres VoltCraft K204


----------



## nyso (19. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Der Nordwand ist die neue Kühlerreferenz!!!!!
Glaubt ihr nicht? Dann guckt mal hier: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand - Review (Exklusiv) - Overview - GAMER-network

Ich hoffe ihr habt die Ironie bemerkt..... Solch ein billiges Review habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr erlebt Die lassen ihn gegen durchschnittliche bis grottige Kühler antreten und behaupten dann, er sei die neue Referenz? Da wird sich Sponsor EKL aber bestimmt gefreut haben


----------



## Phil_5 (19. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*



nyso schrieb:


> Der Nordwand ist die neue Kühlerreferenz!!!!!
> Glaubt ihr nicht? Dann guckt mal hier: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand - Review (Exklusiv) - Overview - GAMER-network
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr habt die Ironie bemerkt..... Solch ein billiges Review habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr erlebt Die lassen ihn gegen durchschnittliche bis grottige Kühler antreten und behaupten dann, er sei die neue Referenz? Da wird sich Sponsor EKL aber bestimmt gefreut haben



Ja da kann ich mich dir nur anschliesen, das Review ist so rein gar nicht aussagekräftig. Die sollen ma lieber weiter Spiele testen und die Hardware den Profis überlassen.


----------



## Annabell (7. März 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Nordwand kaufen, als er auf den Markt kam. Habe dann aber noch bisschen gewartet und sehr schnell kam aber Rev. B auf den Markt. OK, in der IT veralten Dinge schnell, aber so schnell...?! Gab es da Probleme mit Rev. A oder kennt da irgendjemand Hintergründe? 

Da ich keinen silber glänzenden Kühler haben wollte, holte ich mir den Mega Shadow. In der Zwischenzeit gibt es ja den Matterhorn, aber ich bin jetzt mit meinem Mega Shadow glücklich. 
Ich weiß, dass es noch Rev.A-Reste gab/gibt, aber irgendwie war mir das zu komisch...


----------

